# how much weight?



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

How much weight can your typical homing pigeon carry? I'm wondering about a camcorder that i could mount on a harness for a homer.anyone have any ideas? dose anyone do this with their birds? is this even a good idea?  any advice would be nice. thanks, james.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Flying Jay said:


> How much weight can your typical homing pigeon carry? I'm wondering about a camcorder that i could mount on a harness for a homer.anyone have any ideas? dose anyone do this with their birds? is this even a good idea?  any advice would be nice. thanks, james.


I know where your going with this,I've seen it done on the discovery channel. But unless you have access to some very high tech recording device ( no more than three ounces ) I would not do it.
I wish this image of a three pound camcorder on the back of a pigeon would go away!!!


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Crazy idea, it won't happen, I am an avid mountain biker the lightest helmet camera is about 10oz with the battery. I can see you have plenty of free time to be thinking about this. Check out the pigeon gps stuff. It would be cool to see where exactly and at what speeds the birds fly home from a race. My problem is do I really want to handicap a bird with a harness that is carrying my couple hundred dollar GPS unit?http://www.pigeongps.com/index-en.htm


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

Flapdoodle said:


> . My problem is do I really want to handicap a bird with a harness that is carrying my couple hundred dollar GPS unit?http://www.pigeongps.com/index-en.htm


good point. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know how heavy it is, but this guy built a pigeon harness and used some spy camera that seems to be usb camera: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gekyIxhXqtU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjGBdZhBee4&feature=related

Check his other videos on how to put the harness and the data acquired during flight.


----------

